# Time Travel Theme help



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds like fun! What about each room representing different decades or periods of time? The game can use clues (or artifact for a scavenger hunt) from each decade. Good luck.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Natascha, here's a pic I posted that might inspire you & go with your vortex. Check out some of Dali's Clock art also. Maybe play tricks on your guest, like introduce them to some one & get them a drink then 10 min later do the same thing over again & over ( gas light them some ) Love the Idea!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Cool picture, how was it done? Love the gas light idea!


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

I think you should do a popular drink from each era/decade (and if you decide to go with the separate decade per room idea, have the separate drinks in each room)!

Examples:

20s: mint julep or something with gin
30s: champagne cocktail or aviation cocktail
40s/50s/60s: moscow mule, hurricane, mai tai, martini, gimlet, manhattan, tom collins, old fashioned
70s: white russian or harvey wallbanger
80s: wine coolers or sex on the beach
90s: long island iced tea or zima (well, it's not around anymore, but something like it!)
2000s: cosmopolitan or appletini or any fruity martini
2010s: something with crazy bright colors and dry ice...the "FUTURE"!

Guess it just depends on how far back you go or how far in the future you want to go. Also, just combine decades if you need to offer less drinks...thats a lot!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I love the drink idea!!! Problem now is I want a Zima!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I am trying to figure out decorating different rooms. Our main set up spot is a three car garage with a patio/stage, big firpit area, food is set up in the house so there is the kitchen ,and something for the bathroom. We are on a couple acres and do a trail.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, you could do a 'tiki party' by the firepit; those were popular in the 30s or 40s, I think?

Have the kitchen set up like the perfect 50s kitchen. 

Have the bathroom be crazy trippy 70s or neon 80s.

The patio/stage area can be roaring 20s - get a live band! 

Just some suggestions.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Those invites sound awesome.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the idea. How about one of those lava lamps for a 60s theme. They still sell them in a number of places so shouldn't be hard to find for not much. I bought mine from Ross Dress for Less probably for $12 or less. But check out places like Big Lots also for good prices. 

How about some psychedelic posters. Spencer Gifts has some interesting black light ones for not that much.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Scary Time-Travel*

Make some tombstones with your guests names on them! Date of death, citcumstances. Of course Don't do such a thing unless you know your guests Very well and are really good friends.
Some people get extremely creeped seeing Their name on a tombstone, yes they do.
Maybe a yard of Tombstone Pizzas, with their name on their favorite style of pizza?
I can have alot of ideas but not al of them are good nor safe, sometimes...but they just keep coming!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

OOO, there are a few people I would do that with, I like that one Gym, keep them coming!!

My dad had his tombstone in place years before he died. He did have his own, it wasn't a shared tombstone with my Mom who had died in 1980. When he told me it was in place he said 'Don't tell Ken (my husband) the next time you are at the cemetary tell him, 'Well the final date is not in place, he must still be walking around'


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Race against Time game

Things you'll need:
2 identical timers (5min hourglass or timer / homemade if necessary)

The Setup:
Have each room feature a different decade. 
Place an item in each room that doesn't fit with that theme decade.
example: mini disco ball in a 20's themed room
Split your guests up into 2 teams.

The Game:
Have each team try to locate objects of the wrong decade, place them in the right decade themed room, until all items are where they should be before time runs out. The first team to place all of the objects in their correct rooms - OR - the team with the most correctly placed objects, before time runs out; wins! (prize option)

The Rules:
At the start of the game announce to the players that something in each room is amiss and should belong in another decade. Present the timers, and place them next to one another in a central location of the house. Assign each team a captain. The captains are responsible for reseting their teams timer. Each team will search (with their eyes) for the out of place item and attempt to place them in the right decade room before time runs out. When the team thinks they correctly placed a item in the right room, the captain must race to reset the timer so that the team can then figure out what's else is amiss in the room they are currently in, before moving to another room. Teams can not leave a room until they identify the out of place item.


----------

